# My turn to post



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Here is a picture my TKO track (and my son's)...

Fun track to run on... Thank you Todd at TKO!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice layout. I've run on TKO tracks and was very impressed with the performance and quality of the track. Very smooth and consistent rails with not too much downforce. TKO is quickly becoming the one to beat in the custom track game.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

noddaz said:


> Here is a picture my TKO track (and my son's)...
> 
> Fun track to run on... Thank you Todd at TKO!


Woo Hoo!!!
Good for you!!! I always loved the over/under.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Is that a 4x8? Nice!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Why yes it is...*



Jerzferno said:


> Is that a 4x8? Nice!


Yes it is...


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice track Noddaz

Slotcar City Md lives.....

Cool...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Scott. You lucky dog. Diggin' the layout, VERY slick...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*TKO Tracks*

I highly reccomend them! :thumbsup:

(But I STILL cannot build a car worth beans...) :lol:

Scott


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

noddaz,

This is one a very nice a Meat-a-ball. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...It's your track ENJOY!...zilla


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

noddaz said:


> I highly recomend them! :thumbsup:
> 
> (But I STILL cannot build a car worth beans...) :lol:
> 
> Scott


How about a link for TKO tracks?
Have heard a lot of good things about them.
Thought that I had a link but can't seem to find it?


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Ben, Happy New Year


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

u2:hat:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thatsa Slickster Noddy...*

Maybe that's just gonna be fer rippin around and racin??,,, But boy it sure would look good with some minimalistic landsacaping elements to tie it together in all the little "tween" areas.,,, nuthin too fancy mind you... maybe some ceiling tile outcroppings... small tree clusterd areas... a little turfing/lychen... that's it... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

WOW - that is beautiful... have lots of fun on it in 2010...
your teammate & all-star...
ktmcevoy


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

nice track i like how that JET is hanging it out on the front stretch!


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice! I likes it!

Todd


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

noddaz said:


> I highly reccomend them! :thumbsup:
> 
> (But I STILL cannot build a car worth beans...) :lol:
> 
> Scott


i get mine in feb cant wait i have ran on them alot and the were all perfect wow what a great track 
todd and his wife are the best


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Super nice. The cleanliness of the routed tracks always amazes me. Hope to start putting the pennies back for one after I get my present track completed.


----------

